# Hi, I am new, I have a question for you musicians?



## rodrigo.perez (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, I would like to ask you one question that will help me understand ranges on brass instruments and how to use them.
I think you call that as tutti.
This is original example 
And this is how I tried it 

So if anyone has time to explain in details how its done will help me a lot with understanding brass instruments, their ranges, doublings and so on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 30, 2020)

Here are their ranges laid out on an 88 note piano keyboard.


----------

